
Show HN: Average steps humans take each day - andrewfromx
http://i.imgur.com/1C0Klb8.png
======
andrewfromx
Using elasticsearch to query all users daily step count. Then avg them by day
of week, age range, and gender.

~~~
dmlittle
Source?

~~~
andrewfromx
[https://activity.club](https://activity.club) we have thousands of users
submitting their steps each day.

~~~
dmlittle
It would be interesting to compare the the actual average number of steps vs
that of people competing against each other. This sample is biased towards
people competing with their friends to see who takes the most steps.

~~~
andrewfromx
yeah the data is quite fascinating. Many people install the app with the
intention of competing but then end up just taking their normal amount of
steps. We're going to release an SDK soon with some sample data and let
everyone create cool stuff with
[https://www.elastic.co/products/kibana](https://www.elastic.co/products/kibana)

